
SDF Cluster Is Now in Maintenance - gilesgate
https://status.sdf.org/
======
gilesgate
SDF is changing its main PAUX server.

> Broadcast Message from smj@sdf > (/dev/pts/83) at 19:17 UTC... > > > The AMD
> Opteron 150 known as 'sdf' will now be retired. > A new 'sdf' is standing by
> to take its place with 8 cores > and 16GB of RAM. > Please stand by for a
> final shutdown of 'sdf'. > The swap should only take a minute or so > > > >
> Broadcast Message from smj@sdf > (/dev/console) at 19:21 UTC... > > > Good
> Night AMD Opteron 150 host known as 'sdf'. > You have served us well for 9
> years. > > Final power off in 30 seconds > > Connection to sdf.org closed by
> remote host. > Connection to sdf.org closed.

Direct SSH to sdf.org doesn't currently work, but you can login by connecting
directly to the IP: `ssh user@205.166.94.16`.

The new MOTD, welcoming the new hosts:

> Welcome to the new tty.sdf.org! > > Hosts 'sdf', 'miku' and 'faeroes' have
> upgraded from AMD Opteron 150s w/ 2G > to dual Intel Xeon E5345 8 cores with
> 16GB of memory. > > Finally, welcome back host 'otaku'!

